# Best game of all time?



## Tjbakewell (Jan 28, 2016)

I love COD4 and MW2. Use to play them endlessly - What about you guys?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

The game I play most is called Real life...very hard to play infact its beating me senseless at times :lol:


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

Gta v


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

NFSU2 followed by SuperMarioWorld.

Then Elite/Elite Dangerous, probably.


----------



## thunda (Mar 17, 2013)

Skyrim as the best but loving fallout 4 and elder scrolls online at the moment.

I'll also give dayz a mention but no played it in a while.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Streets of rage on mega drive


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Top 5:

1.Final Fantasy V11 - PS1 
2. Half Life - PC
3.Zelda :Ocarina of Time N64 
4.GTA Vice City- PS2
5.Sensible Soccer- Amiga


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Tough one that 

Top 5 would be: 

Gears of war 
Cod 4 
Final Fantasy 10
Metal gear solid 1 
Red dead redemption 

Not necessarily in that order, be some other very close to that. Don't think I could pick one as they are all brilliant for different reasons


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Sensible soccer


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hard to choose. A lot of the older FF serious in there along with a lot of the Zelda games... Then you have other masterpieces like shadow of colossus etc.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

All on PC:

Silent Hunter 3
Half Life 2 
Far Cry 
COD 4 
GTA 4 and now 5 are just epic


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Clancy said:


> Tough one that
> 
> Top 5 would be:
> 
> ...


How the hell did I miss that? Good shout Clanc. Class game mate:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Forgot about the Legend of Zelda, it was always a close call between this and Secret of Mana for me.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Shiny said:


> Forgot about the Legend of Zelda, it was always a close call between this and Secret of Mana for me.


Did you ever play Castlevania Lloyd?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Forgot about Goldenye on N64. Magnificent game.


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

based on what games I've wasted the most of my life on...

GTA San Andreas
Red Alert 2
Battlefield 1942
Need for Speed Underground


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Half Life (All)
Battlefield (Most)
Forza (All)


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Goldeneye...and by some margin


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Did you ever play Castlevania Lloyd?


No mate. Although i did have a miss-spent childhood sat on a BBC 32k :thumb:


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Counterstrike. 

/thread 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Don't really play now but used to be mad on Dawnspire years ago. Bit of niche game but I loved it.


----------



## Buchan01 (Sep 19, 2014)

Red card
COD 4
COD WAW
MW2 
Mario Kart


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

iRacing.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Moonstone
Championship manager
Settlers
Pro evo
Fallout 4


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Battle Zone

Defender


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

GTA3
Championship Manager 
Resident Evil


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> How the hell did I miss that? Good shout Clanc. Class game mate:thumb:


Such a good game, the whole series is brilliant (ignoring 4)

2 and 3 don't even look that bad to play again now :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Old school here ,

Football Manager - ZX Spectrum - Hours and hours and hours of gameplay
The Hobbit - ZX Spectrum
Tomb Raider (original)- Playstation 
The Broken Sword , Shadow of the knights templar - Playstation

And finally the game of all games - ELITE on the BBC Micro

The graphics on today's games and the gameplays are incredible , But there was nothing like putting a cassette into a tape recorder and loading up a game


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Got a few -

Zelda
Goldeneye
Legend of dragoon (this was amazing)
Gears of war (multiplayer)

&

World of Warcraft


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Zelda
Mario
Res evil 4
Super metroid
Mega man
Oops that's 5


----------



## PyRo (Oct 25, 2014)

Counter Strike


----------



## moochinabout (Mar 7, 2016)

Clash of clans for me

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

In no particular order:

The Secret of Monkey Island
Final Fantasy VII
Canon Fodder
Goldeneye
Champ Manager 93/94
Magicland Dizzy


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Golden eye n64 end of debate over


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Doesn't earn any 'retro' points, but The Last of Us was an absolutely stunning game...

Play on PC but bought a PS3 just to play it and it was worth it...


----------



## lick0the0fish (Feb 29, 2016)

MarioKart 64

Battlefield 2 - PC

Final Fantasy VII - PS1

Gran Turismo 2 - PS1

Grand Theft Auto : 5 - PS3

I would also throw in any FIFA game. From the first to the current. All massive improvements over the last one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I need to buy an n64
Great shout for zelda......
Goldeneye - absolute classic
Nfsu2 - with shiny on that, best NFS game ever
Original GTA


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

possul said:


> I need to buy an n64


PC Emulators will take care of that.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Shiny said:


> PC Emulators will take care of that.


No! It's just not the same


----------



## tyson1989 (Feb 21, 2015)

For me it has to be battlefield 3.
No doubt there are better games but i put a scary amount of hours into that game. Plus the fact i was actually pretty decent at it also sways my opinion


----------



## hontoir (Oct 31, 2015)

PS1/PS2

Metal Gear Solid 1 and 2
Tomb Raider (Original)
Dino Crisis 1 and 2

PS3

Battlefield 2,3,4

PC

This War of Mine
Black and White


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

DrEskimo said:


> Doesn't earn any 'retro' points, but The Last of Us was an absolutely stunning game...
> 
> Play on PC but bought a PS3 just to play it and it was worth it...


Completely forgot about this and it definitely should be considered one of the best if not the best as it was mind blowing just how good that game was. Closest to real life any game has ever been I reckon, the Uncharted series also deserves a mention!

Naughty Dog have been churning out nothing but pure gold since the PS3 was released tbh and I am buzzing for the upcoming Uncharted: Among Thieves.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

hontoir said:


> PS1/PS2
> *
> Metal Gear Solid 1 and 2
> Tomb Raider (Original)
> Dino Crisis 1 and 2*


Epic choices there.. loved playing Spyro the dragon and Gecko back in the day!


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

Jet Set Willy?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

andyedge said:


> Jet Set Willy?


...or Manic Miner


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

hontoir said:


> Black and White


What a game! Forgot about that


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Brian1612 said:


> Completely forgot about this and it definitely should be considered one of the best if not the best as it was mind blowing just how good that game was. Closest to real life any game has ever been I reckon, the Uncharted series also deserves a mention!
> 
> Naughty Dog have been churning out nothing but pure gold since the PS3 was released tbh and I am buzzing for the upcoming Uncharted: Among Thieves.


Indeed! The AI was incredible. The way the gameplay would seamlessly change from you being outnumbered and being hungered, sneaking about, to you then getting the upper hand and chasing the last couple of enemies and being the hunter! Never played a game like it!

And those clickers....Jesus Christ...!


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

CoD4
CoD WaW
MW2 & 3
Black Ops
Burnout Paradise
NfS

To name a few. Oh, Destiny is pretty decent too. I got the platinum for it earlier this evening


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Shiny said:


> ...or Manic Miner


Atic Atac, used to love that one too!


----------



## robsri (May 1, 2006)

In no particular order :

Kick off 2 - Amiga 500
Championship Manager - Amiga 500 + pc
GTA V
Uncharted 
Red Dead Redemption
Settlers


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion I would say,one of those games I played for hours and hours when it came out 10 years ago.


----------



## Jam* (Apr 24, 2016)

For me it was CoD but now Destiny, the diversity and community based game type along with RNG is just amazing i think


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

Grid 1 on the 360, great for story but fantastic for online racing. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Gran turismo 2 or 4


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Paperboy. 

Gonz.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> Paperboy.
> 
> Gonz.


Agreed, or maybe street fighter 2 or fzero


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

super mario 64

cod mw

street fighter 2

gran turismo 

Zombies Ate My Neighbors (adored this game)

GTA vice city

champ manager (PC)


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

A few I was rather fond of:

Crash Bandicoot!
COD MW (1&2 it tailed off a little after those)
Ace Combat: Squadron Leader
GTA: Vice City
GTA: San Andreas

Also as has been said, I quite like Destiny but I'm getting sick of the limitations of no matchmaking for raids and such (still haven't done one since day 1!).


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Sensible world of soccer!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

silverback said:


> super mario 64
> 
> Zombies Ate My Neighbors (adored this game)


Oh yes! I must dig out my Snes. Giant babies and shopping malls!

Brilliant game. No save option if I remember correctly? The most frustrating thing about old games.

Killing with ice creams...


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Red Alert on the PC
Street Fighter II, Road Rash 3, Fifa International Soccer, or Mortal Combat on the Sega Mega Drive
WWF WrestleMania Challenge or Super Mario Bros on the NES


----------

